

How to compile CoffeeScript on save in VIM - arnklint
http://arnklint.com/autocompile-coffeescript-vim/
Simple tip for VIM users doing CoffeeScript
======
arnklint
Yes, it should be as easy as autocmd BufWritePost,FileWritePost *.coffee
:silent !sass --update <afile>

------
TrevorBurnham
The CoffeeScript compiler is very fast (takes <100ms for a typical file), so
this is a fairly good approach for most development.

However, it's worth noting that there are other projects that let you stop
thinking about compilation altogether. If you're developing for Rails or
Python, for instance, you can just use a plugin. (And as of Rails 3.1, you
don't even need one.) If you're just developing a static site, I like The
Middleman (<http://middlemanapp.com/>), which does on-demand Haml, Sass/Less,
and CoffeeScript compilation, then lets you bundle it all up (minified) for
deployment with a single command.

~~~
arnklint
I´m compiling on save and combining that with
<http://documentcloud.github.com/jammit/> quite successfully.

------
hagy
coffee-mode.el provides the same functionality for emacs. Automatic
compilation of any *.coffee file on save can be enabled by

    
    
        (add-hook 'after-save-hook
                              (lambda ()
                                (when (string-match "\.coffee$" (buffer-name))
                                  (coffee-compile-file))))

------
briggers
coffee -w

------
beck5
I guess a SASS version could also work?

~~~
Emouri
Check out the comments for something that might work (haven't tried it myself)

